# Attach fabric to mdf



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I would try this.
http://www.scotchbrand.com/wps/port...0000_nid=GQ5KF32JHVgs7HSQTT8P39glG7BT57N7SHbl

Lowes and Home Depot have it. May find it in the sheetrock area or paint area.


----------



## dvatt (Mar 18, 2009)

I want to somehow attach the fabric and then on top of the fabric install the molding which will be three inches wide around.


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

Stretch the fabric over the MDF and staple in back. Or use spray mount, like Super 77.


----------



## dvatt (Mar 18, 2009)

Can you get spray 77 at home depot? Also how would you staple the back with a pneumatic staple gun?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

just use the spray adhesive. put a mist coat on the fabric and the mdf. let it dry for a few minutes, then carefully lay the fabric down on the mdf. let that dry for about 15 mins. then flip the board over and spray the fabric and board, let that dry a minute. then fold the fabric over the edges to the back. . = done.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Simply staple and stretch it--no glue needed at all---

My dad was a display man and I helped stretch fabric like this many times---you will be fine---


----------



## dvatt (Mar 18, 2009)

Staple using what?


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

dvatt said:


> Staple using what?


 Somewhat dependent on how tight the weave is, but a standard hand stapler with a 1/2" crown should be fine. A T-50 stapler would probably work.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

7echo said:


> Somewhat dependent on how tight the weave is, but a standard hand stapler with a 1/2" crown should be fine. A T-50 stapler would probably work.


Exactly---A t-50 or even a lighter duty staple will work just fine---


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

Say, folks that Supe'r 77 sed it had "Fast, aggressive tack" How fast? Is dvatt gonna have a problem smoothing out wrinkles? Maybe Fix'n's careful laying should be done by 2 people holding the corners ? Or laying the cloth over a thin pad, few layers of newspaper with brown paper barrier on top, smoothly stertch and tack cloth over that and lower board onto cloth?


----------

